# Have I stepped of the short bus to some alternate reality?



## Enceladus (May 29, 2003)

I close my browser down for a few minutes, come back and everyones nerfing. WTF? 



   



 It's freaking out _mannnn_!


----------



## EricNoah (May 30, 2003)

It is rather weird!  I'm closing the sillier ones.  And moving this to Meta.  Should help clear out the cobwebs...


----------



## Darrin Drader (May 30, 2003)

Yeah, how is it that this nerfing started and somehow I'm not in the middle of it? I don't get it...


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 30, 2003)

Just a brief outbreak of silliness.  Call it the nerf virus.  It seems to have passed (with a little push from EN).


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 30, 2003)

Eric, maybe you should go to the hospital. You appear to have some swelling.


----------



## Enceladus (May 30, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Eric, maybe you should go to the hospital. You appear to have some swelling.  *




Now I know something is out of whack. I'm gonna try and find that bus.....


----------



## LostWorldsMike (May 30, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *It is rather weird!  I'm closing the sillier ones.  And moving this to Meta.  Should help clear out the cobwebs... *




So...um...does that mean this thread has been nerfed?


----------



## jdavis (May 30, 2003)

That's one big avatar.


----------



## Jeph (May 30, 2003)

(leans against fence, drinks coke)

"Yep. Sure is."


----------



## Angcuru (May 31, 2003)

DP

arg!


----------



## Angcuru (May 31, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> *That's one big avatar. *




One law for the rulers, another for the ruled...I see where this is going...  *Looks up list of top posters* *cracks knuckles*

*Crothian*: Sons of ENWorld. I am Crothian!

*ENWorlder*: Crothian is seven feet tall!

*Crothian*: Yes, I've heard. Posts threads by the thousands! And if he were here, he'd confuse the Mods with tales of fire from his story hour...and bolts of lightning from his spellbook! I _am_ Crothian! And I see, a whole army of my countrymen, here in defiance of tiny avatars. You've come to post as free men, and free men you are. What will you do with that freedom? Will you debate?

*ENWorlder*: 'Debate? Against that?' 'No, we will run, and we will keep posting.'

*Crothian*: Aye, debate and you may be kicked. Run, and you'll keep posting. At least a while. And posting on these boards, many years from now, would you be willing to trade all the days from this day to that...for one chance..._just ONE CHANCE_ to come back here to tell our moderators that they may close our threads, but they will never have _HUGE AVATARS_! 

[/silliness]


----------

